# Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!



## Marcell123455 (25. April 2018)

*Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*

Hallo Leute, Ich weiß ECHT nicht mehr weiter.

Die Idee war ne WaKü zum Übertakten zuzulegen um noch geringere Temps zu erreichen, doch das ging voll nach hinten los. Ich beschreib mal das Problem:

Habe nen I7 6700K 4ghz und hatte mit meinem Luftkühler dem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Idle um die 27 - 30 und unter Last (Prime95) um die 60 Grad.
Mit ner Übertaktung auf 4.6ghz komm ich unter Last auf 80-85 was mir zu hoch war. Also Wakü drauf und äh ... ja (Stock) idle 30- 34 und unter Last 70 Grad...mit Übertaktung unter Last 95 ++Grad und fängt an zu Thermalthrottlen.

Habe schon mehrere male Neu gepasted, Die AIO war auch schon bei Alphacool in der Durchsicht - Alles Ok.
Habe den Pc auch schon gedreht und lelegt wegen möglichen Luftblasen. Und ja alle Lüfter sind richtig rum montiert.
Alle Schrauben nachgezogen. Kein Erfolg.

Für genug Frischluft hab ich auch gesorgt. Vorn 2x 140mm hinten einer, unten ein 120mm
und oben halt die 3x 140mm vom Radiator. Habe nen Corsair 750D Airflow als Gehäuse.

Da die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht rum sind, hoffe ich hier auf den Einen der die Ahnung hat.

Ich bedanke mich riesig für jede Antwort !


----------



## etar (25. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Wie rum hast du deinen Airflow ? Ich würde den Radiator so bestücken das er kalte Luft von außen bekommt. CPU schon geköpft ?


----------



## HGHarti (25. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Hallo habe die gleiche CPU auf 4,2 ghz.Gekühlt mit einem Eisbär 280mm(2x140mm) oben im Gehäuse raus blasend.
Im idle habe ich zur Zeit ca 35 grad beim spielen um die 60.

Zur Zeit ist es auch etwas wärmer in meinem Zimmer.
Im Winter lag die Temp im Idle so  bei ca 30 Grad und beim Spielen auch bei ca 60 Grad.

Meine Lufkühlung hatte in etwa die gleichen Temps.

Meine Spannung liegt bei 1,260V


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (25. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Habe in einem anderem Forum was ähnliches gelesen.. (auch mit Taktabsenkung)
Weiterhin ist mir auf der Herstellerseite aufgefallen, dass kein konkreter TDP-Wert angegeben ist, sondern nur "CPU Kühlerleistung exellent". (Mir ist bewusst, dass ein 3×140mm Radiator genügent Kühlleistung für eine CPU besitzt, hatte mich nur gewundert ^^)


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Mit Sicherheit blasen deine Lüfter von innen nach aussen.
Eine Grafikkarte kann sehr viel Wärme ins Gehäuse fördern und eine Wasserkühlung kann nur bis Umgebungstemperatur herunter kühlen. Da ist dann noch ein Delta von ein paar Grad dazu zu zählen.

Wenn deine Grafikkarte angenommen 70 Grad ins Gehäuse bläst, dann kann deine Wasserkühlung nicht darunter kühlen.
Es kommt hier dann ein Obligatorischer Delta noch dazu und dann bis du bei vielleicht 80°C und mehr.

Nimmst du die Luft aus dem Raum was zur Zeit etwa 25°C betragen kann liegt vielleicht deine Wassertemperatur bei etwa 26-27°C, deine CPU kann als plus Delta dementsprechend auch viel weiter darunter liegen. In Idle kommt es darauf an wie schnell die Lüfter laufen und was die Grafikkarte noch Wärme ins Gehäuse mit abgibt.

Im allgemeinem haben die Lüfter und dessen Drehzahl immer was mit zu tun, da je nach Drehzahl das Wasser gekühlt werden muss und um so niedriger die Drehzahl um so wärmer die Wassertemperatur. Manche glauben eine Wasserkühlung muss leise sein und lassen dann die Lüfter viel zu langsam drehen... daraus erfolgt dann eine höhere Wassertemperatur und dadurch auch höhere Temperatur der CPU.

Nach CPU zu regeln sollte selbst auch in Idle die Lüfter eine gewisse Drehzahl weiter beibehalten, da sonst das Wasser mit wenig Drehzahl sehr lange braucht bis es abgekühlt ist und sich so wenn dann bei hoher Last die Lüfter nicht ganz so schnell drehen sollen das Wasser einfach viel zu heiß wird.

Mit kippen des Gehäuse wirst du wahrscheinlich die Luft nicht raus bekommen, denn der Radiator ist oben verbaut und die Pumpe leistet wahrscheinlich nicht genug Druck damit die Luft nach unten hin in die Pumpenkammer geht. Entlüftet bekommst du eine AIO daher nur im Ausgebautem Zustand, in dem dann der Radiator in alle Richtungen gedreht wird.

Eine Wasserkühlung wird erst dann kühl bei niedrige Drehzahlen wenn genug Radiatorenfläche vorhanden ist.

In meinem System habe ich darauf gebaut und intern 420+240 Radiatoren verbaut und extern ein 360 Mora LT.
Bei nur 320 U/min in Idle müssen nur die 5 Lüfter der internen Radiatoren drehen, dabei stehen die Lüfter des Mora ganz still. Hierbei kühlt der Mora natürlich immer noch etwa 200Watt passiv. Unter Last laufen alle Lüfter bis zu 550 U/min und halten dann so eine Wassertemperatur von 30 Grad. Dadurch ist mein Rechner egal ob Last oder Idle immer sehr leise.


----------



## Marcell123455 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Also erstmal Danke für die schnellen und ausfühlichen Antworten 
Nein die CPU ist nicht geköpft, und die Sache mit dem Airflow... Ja sie blasen von innen nach aussen und meine 980 TI OC auf ~1500mhz produziert auch schon etwas Wärme. Habe aber halt manchmal gelesen, mit der einen Methode arbeitet man gegen den Kamin Effekt und mit der anderen, das er warme Luft anzieht und somit schlechter kühlt was aber kein Problem sein "sollte". Und die Pumpe / Lüfter Drehzahlen sind halt gesteutert über das Mainboardund. Habe da auch nix rumgestellt und "leise" ist mir egal . (relativ)

Ich werd die Lüferrichtung defenitiv tauschen, bin aber erst Wochenende zu Hause, kann euch also erst dann Ergebnisse mitteilen. bis dahin Danke erstmal


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Bei einer AIO kannst es leicht umbauen und testen ob es besser ist und schau dir mal die Lüfterdrehzahlen an, denn davon hängt die Wassertemperatur stark ab unter der Wassertemperatur kann dann die CPU folglich nicht liegen. Bei einer Luftkühlung ist es immer besser vorne rein und hinten und oben raus, aber da kommt es dann darauf an so wenig wie möglich warme Luft im Gehäuse zu haben. Bei dir ändert sich normalerweise auch nichts dran, wegen der Grafikkarte die noch weiterhin die Luft aus dem Gehäuse bezieht, nur das du jetzt stark von der Umgebungstemperatur abhängig bist und die Kühlleistung stark davon abhängt. Vorteil eines Radiator ist dieses an geeignete Position verbauen zu können.

Normalerweise wäre es besser vorne den Radiator nach innen blasend und oben und hinten wieder raus.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Und warum konnte der Brocken 2 mit der 70 Grad warmen Luft den Prozessor auf 60 Grad kühlen? So ein Turmkühler kann doch erst recht nur die Luft von innen im Gehäuse zur Kühlung verwenden. Zumindest wenn man den Kühler in der üblichen Art und Weise einbaut.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Dein Szenarium ist falsch, es nie möglich egal ob Luft oder Wasser unter der Umgebungstemperatur herunter zu kühlen.
Du kannst daher gar nicht 70°C warme Luft haben und die CPU auf 60°C runter kühlen, für die 60°C müssen schon Temperaturen darunter herrschen.

Unter Luft hat er oben und hinten Luft raus befördern können und vorne frische Luft rein.
Das System hat sich in diesem Sinn nicht so hoch aufheizen können. Durch den Radiator oben ist jetzt auch das ganze etwas eingeschränkt, es wird nicht mehr möglich sein die selbe warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern. Daher wird sich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch mehr Wärme im Gehäuse stauen. Dies wiederum wirkt sich auf die Wassertemperatur mit aus.

Als ich auf Wasser umgebaut hatte, hatte ich zunächst nur die CPU damit gekühlt.
Vorne war der 420er drin und oben der 240er. Meine Grafikkarte erreichte mit Luftkühlung nie mehr als 35 Grad Idle(passiv) und Last 69 Grad.
Mit den Radiatoren erreichte sie dann Idle 42 Grad und Last bis zu 75 Grad. Mit eigener Lüfterkurve wo die Lüfter der Grafikkarte auch in Idle mit liefen konnte ich 37°C Idle halten und Last bis 72°C. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter liefen dementsprechend mit Last auch etwas höher.

Wasser reagiert auch träge, das kannst du mit einem Luftkühler nicht vergleichen der direkt die Wärme an die Luft abgibt und sich schneller abkühlt.
Wasser erreicht hier deshalb wenn die Lüfter nicht schnell genug laufen eine bestimmte Temperatur dessen CPU-Temperatur dann auch davon abhängt.

Bei einer Wasserkühlung geht man daher ein Kompromiss ein, entweder langsam laufende Lüfter und dafür höhere Temperaturen oder schnell laufende Lüfter und dafür niedrigere Temperaturen. Das System ist dann dementsprechend auch laut bzw. leise. Beides ist mit wenig Radiatorenfläche nicht möglich. Ist wie bei einer Luftkühlung mit vielen Gehäuselüfter, dann müssen alle Lüfter nicht so schnell laufen um die gleiche Kühlung zu erreichen.

In seinem Fall laufen entweder die Lüfter nicht schnell genug da er auf Silent aus ist oder der Loop hat Luft drin.
Der 420er Radiator sollte hier nicht das Problem sein, da dieser schon für die CPU alleine sehr groß ausgewählt wurde.
Normal würde auch ein 240er Radiator für die CPU reichen, nur dann halt mit schneller laufende Lüfter.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. April 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

hast aber auch die gleiche prime version genommen?^^


----------



## Marcell123455 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?! Hilfe! :{*

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche Ich noch 

 und sorry das Ich mich länger nicht gemeldet habe, das Problem besteht aber weiterhin :/ 

Ja, Ich habe die gleiche Prime version verwendet, und habe beide Szenarien (von aussen nach innen und innen nach aussen blasen) versucht, ohne Erfolg. Bin auch auf die Idee gekommen im UEFI mal die Lüfterkurve vom CPU Fan, also da wo die Pumpe angeschlossen ist, auf durchgehend 100% zu stellen. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Und das die Graka den Radiator aufhitzt würde Ich auch eher ausschließen da ja Prime nicht die Graka belastet.


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*

Habe ich vielleicht überlesen, aber welche Lüfter sitzen auf dem Radiator?


----------



## Marcell123455 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*

Es sind  3x 140 mm "Eiswind" Lüfter verbaut. Also die die dabei waren.


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*

Sind das nicht ebenfalls umgelabelte SilentWings ? Also meines Wissens nach müsste da auf dem Aufkleber ein BeQuiet Logo zu sehen sein!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*

Nein die Eiswind sind keine be quiet! Lüfter und wenn sie es wären die schlechtesten in ihrem Programm!

Warum sollte da be quiet! drauf stehen?


----------



## Alkman (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nein die Eiswind sind keine be quiet! Lüfter und wenn sie es wären die schlechtesten in ihrem Programm!
> 
> Warum sollte da be quiet! drauf stehen?




Weil die zwischenzeitlich gewechselt worden sind. Hab auch die Eisbaer 420 mit Bequiet Lüftern. Die sind sehr viel leiser. 

Wie rum soll mann denn jetzt den Radiator einbauen? In der Anleitung steht das Aplhacool empfiehlt, das die Lüfter Rausblasen aus dem Gehäuse. Hab das Define R6 gehäuse. Hab jetzt den Radiator im Deckel. Ziehen die luft aus dem Gehäuse und blasen die luft oben raus.
2x140mm vorne, blasen von aussen nach innen, 1x 140mm im boden bläast auch frischluft rein. Und einen hinten im Gehäuse dieser bläst raus. Meint ihr das ist ok so?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*

Das kann man super an den Temperaturen erkennen. Ansich ist diese Anordnung okay.


----------



## Alkman (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*

Ich hab einen I9 9900k auf 1.275v mit level 7 LLC auf einem Asus Maximus XI Hero. Auf allcore 4.9Ghz mit Avx offset auf 2. Temps sind mit Coretemp ausgelesen max 75-77 grad ohne AVX belastung mit Furmark und Cinebench, und mit Prime95 mit AVX belastung bei 83 grad in Coretemp.

Dir Temps waren bei 1.3 V bei 5ghz auch noch ok. Aber irgendwie hab ich es hinbekommen das ALLE tests fie ich kenne Reibungslos durchliefen bei passablen Temps, nach einem Tag testen lief es plötlich nicht mehr auf 5ghz stabil selbst mit 1.31 v nicht. Komisch ist aber wirklich so passiert. Da pfeiff ich aber auf die 100 mhz, wenn ich  bei 4.9Ghz eine viel niedrigere Spannung anliegen habe.


----------



## Ace (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär 420 AIO Kühlt schlechter als Luftühler?!*



Alkman schrieb:


> Weil die zwischenzeitlich gewechselt worden sind. Hab auch die Eisbaer 420 mit Bequiet Lüftern. Die sind sehr viel leiser.
> 
> Wie rum soll mann denn jetzt den Radiator einbauen? In der Anleitung steht das Aplhacool empfiehlt, das die Lüfter Rausblasen aus dem Gehäuse. Hab das Define R6 gehäuse. Hab jetzt den Radiator im Deckel. Ziehen die luft aus dem Gehäuse und blasen die luft oben raus.
> 2x140mm vorne, blasen von aussen nach innen, 1x 140mm im boden bläast auch frischluft rein. Und einen hinten im Gehäuse dieser bläst raus. Meint ihr das ist ok so?



Das ist doch ok so, kannst es aber gerne auch anders herum Testen ob es was bei den Temperaturen aus macht.
Ich habe 2x 240 Radi, einen unten der unten ansaugt und ins Gehäuse bläst und einen an der Seite der raus bläst
dazu unten noch ein Lüfter, der auch Luft ins Case rein befördert.


----------

